# Chytrid can use freshwater shrimp as a host



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Here is a link to the actual paper. I suspect that if they can use freshwater shrimp, they may be able to also use freshwater crayfish. 

http://www.jcu.com.au/school/phtm/PHTM/frogs/papers/rowley-2006.pdf 

Ed


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

That is scary :/


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

And an article that says it can't.. 

http://www.jcu.edu.au/school/phtm/PHTM/frogs/papers/rowley-2007.pdf

Ed


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

and after zachs post about cherry shrimp with his t. corticale I was thinking about trying them out.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

After reading both those papers I'm convinced that the shrimp can't carry it. Yes, I actually read them both and I'm a published research chemist, they weren't that complicated. I'm impressed that it was the same group that did both papers, FYI they discredited themselves and questioned their own results. I'd say 99.999% of researchers won't do that. Ever. Some one must have thrown the B.S. Flag down on them. Not only that but they admitted that they went back to their original results and said they were misread. Nobody in research admits that, just plain weird. Kudos to them for fessing up though. They screwed up big time with that first paper. I like that they purposefully infected a group of shrimp with the second study though. All studies should have a control.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

MichelleSG said:


> After reading both those papers I'm convinced that the shrimp can't carry it. Yes, I actually read them both and I'm a published research chemist, they weren't that complicated. * I'm impressed that it was the same group that did both papers, FYI they discredited themselves and questioned their own results. I'd say 99.999% of researchers won't do that. Ever.* Some one must have thrown the B.S. Flag down on them. Not only that but they admitted that they went back to their original results and said they were misread. *Nobody in research* admits that, just plain weird. Kudos to them for fessing up though. They screwed up big time with that first paper. I like that they purposefully infected a group of shrimp with the second study though. All studies should have a control.


Nobody public admits mistakes at all anymore, not just in chemistry hahah... accountability is out the window these days. I agree though, definitely impressed that they did.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I was surprised that they redid the tests themselves. I just wish I had found the second paper first while I was digging through the literature. 

Ed


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

This is intriguing considering how pervasive the fungus is. There could be so many unknown vectors---at this point, skepticism is a good defense. 
The Java Moss one can buy at a pet store and plant goods traded with other hobbyists could also be seen as vectors for chytrid.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

earthfrog said:


> This is intriguing considering how pervasive the fungus is. There could be so many unknown vectors---at this point, skepticism is a good defense.
> The Java Moss one can buy at a pet store and plant goods traded with other hobbyists could also be seen as vectors for chytrid.


Another really good reason to sanitize plants/items before using them in enclosures.


----------

